# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Pijnlijke bovenarmen

## beeze

hallo,
ik heb sinds een drietal maanden erg pijnlijke bovenarmen,het is alsof ze er naaldjes in steken,vooral s'nachts.Als op die plaats dan ijskoude washandjes leg gaat dit over.Het is alsof mijn linkerarm 100 kilo weegt en vooral bij het schoonmaken van vensters doet die enorm veel pijn.Graag jullie raad en ervaringen.Ik heb al cortizonelotions geprobeerd maar zonder resultaat.

----------


## Nora

Hallo,

Als ik jouw verhaal lees, denk ik aan tennisarmen. Mijn moeder heeft dat ook. Het komt door teveel inspanning. Ik masser haar weleens en voel dan veel knobbels in de spieren. Ik weet natuurlijk niet of jij hetzelfde hebt, maar masseren en de fysio helpt wel. 

Groetjes Nora

----------


## papaya

Hoi, het kan zijn dat je Diabetes hebt. Ga maar snel naar de dokter om het te controleren.

----------

